# Zahlenblock tut nicht in gnome [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Der Zahlenblock der Tastatur fabriziert unter gnome alles mögliche außer Zahlen.

Hier die Konfig:

xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp" 

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "pointer"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection
```

unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d hab ich folgendes :

```

li77x111 xorg.conf.d # pwd

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

li77x111 xorg.conf.d # ls -l

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  96 15. Jul 12:39 30-mouse.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 252 15. Jul 12:42 99-keyboard-de.conf

li77x111 xorg.conf.d #

```

30-mouse.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection
```

99-keyboard-de.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "german keyboard"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   Option "xkbmodel" "evdev"

   Option "xkblayout" "de-latin1"

   Option "xkbvariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option "xkbrules" "base"

EndSection
```

xinput --list liefert das 

```

xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ <default pointer>                          id=6   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ <default keyboard>                         id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Alles andere der Tastatur (normaler Bereich, Multimediakeys) funktioniert.

Es ändert nichts wenn ich NUM-Lock ein oder ausschalte.

Ich hab auch mal die Tastatur gewechselt, um auszuschließen, dass diese kaputt ist.

In Gnome hab ich Belegung Deutsch und Tastaturmodell "Logitech Media Elite Keyboard" eingestellt.

Es ist ein Logitech Media Keyboard 600.

Auch wenn ich hier auf eine "Generische PC Tastatur mit 105 Tasten (Intl)" umstelle, ändert das nix.

Achso, das Ding ist per USB dran.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------

## tazinblack

----> schieb ---->

76 Aufrufe und keiner hat eine Idee?

----------

## wols

```
grep 'key' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

...was Interessantes?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wegen des Titels.. läuft der Zahlenblock denn unter einer anderen Desktop Umgebung wie fluxbox?

Verwendest du das alte Gnome oder Gnome 3.0?

Auf der tty funktioniert der Ziffernblock?

Deine Tastatur Verhält sich in einem aktuellen Live-DVD Linux normal?

Ich würde verschiedene Konfigurationen des X-Servers probieren. Am besten erst mal so minimal wie möglich. Vielleicht gar keine. Anschließend Stück für Stück aktualisieren.

Mit verschiedenen selbst angepassten "xmodmap" Konfigurationen hatte ich in letzter Zeit Probleme. Aber auch wieder nur unter Gnome 3.0

----------

## tazinblack

 *wols wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep 'key' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ```
> ...

 

```

[100397.571] (==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

[100397.571] (==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

[100398.751] (**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

[100398.751] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

```

----------

## tazinblack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wegen des Titels.. läuft der Zahlenblock denn unter einer anderen Desktop Umgebung wie fluxbox?
> 
> Verwendest du das alte Gnome oder Gnome 3.0?
> 
> Auf der tty funktioniert der Ziffernblock?
> ...

 

Fluxbox müsste ich extra bauen.

Gnome ist Version 2.32.1.

Auf der tty geht alles.

Die Konfig des X-Servers ist oben und ich denke viel ist es nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Gnome und auch nicht von Zahlenblöcken..

aber,

ich denke du konfigurierst einfach zu viel.

Normal sollten die meisten defaults schon passen

dann kommt deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-keyboard-de.conf 

dann noch Settings aus der xorg.conf (die anderswo gesetztes wieder überschreibt)

und dann womöglich auch noch eine Konfiguration des Keyboards von Gnome aus,

ich denke das ist einfach zu viel des guten und auch nicht nötig.

Versuche es doch mal mit weniger Konfiguration.

btw

Beachte auch das es eine passende Keymap für dein "Logitech Media Elite Keyboard" gibt, wenn du diese nutzen möchtest dann setze sie mit 

```
Option         "XkbModel" "logimel"
```

Die jeweiligen Bezeichnungen können zb in der /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst eingesehen werden. 

```
grep "Media Elite" /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst

  logimel         Logitech Media Elite Keyboard
```

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 99-keyboard-de.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, sind die Optionen case-sensitive, oder nicht?

Wie auch immer, ich denke es wäre vielleicht ganz gut sich an das Problem heranzuarbeiten und mit:

```
Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "basic"
```

anzufangen.

Wenn der Ziffernblock da funktioniert, dann liegt es am geänderten Layout.

Obwohl, da fällt mir ein, das Gnome sich ab irgendeiner der neueren Versionen sowieso nicht mehr an das hält, was für die Tastatur im X-Server konfiguriert wurde, sondern nur die Einstellungen aus System > Einstellungen > Tastatur (im Gnome Menü) berücksichtigt. Vielleicht da mal ein wenig herumspielen.

----------

## tazinblack

Also nachdem ich vor dem Urlaub noch total dran verzweifelt bin, hab ich jetzt einfach mal die ganze gconf-konfiguration weggeworfen.

Und siehe da, jetzt spurt auch meine Tastatur wieder.

Also, war entweder ne zerschossene oder total veraltete Gnomekonfig.

Danke Euch für die Tipps, hab wieder einiges dazugelernt.

----------

